# Hitachi VFD.  Really Good Instruction Manual



## Ray C (Jul 30, 2013)

All,

Matt at Precision Matthews is a Hitachi VFD distributor so, I started looking at their instruction manual for the types of VFDs we tend to use here.  This looks like a very nice unit but, one thing that struck me is the very well written user manual that describes general VFD information.  Get this, it is written in clear, readable English.

Admittedly, the manual is loaded with excessive safety/legal issues but, start looking at section/page 2-17 for the real information which is useful and it even shows how to use the front keypad.

-This is a real breakthrough folks!  I have spent countless hours reading VFD manuals and got absolutely nowhere!

One thing going forward and I recommend this to folks based on my experiences...  From now on, I plan to get the same model of VFD and same horsepower rating (3HP) for all my equipment.  I am SO tired of having 5-6 VFDs with different programming methods...   I'm probably going to settle on this WJ200 unit in 3 horsepower...

Here's the manual:  http://www.hitachi-america.us/supportingdocs/forbus/inverters/Support/WJ200_Instruction_NT325X.pdf


Ray


----------



## raross61 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ray,
Hi again as you all ready know, because we have talked a few times on here, I have been running my fingers around this for a while, on the whole VFD thing, for installation on my lathe! I am so glad right now I have not purchased a VFD yet. I know we talked about the TECO unit’s, I also have looked at the cheap E-bay China ones, Might be OK to power a grinder or something, but I think on your Lathe, or Mill, I want a better quality VFD Drive. I looked at the one at work, it is factory installed in are large JET drill press, BTW it was a Delta. After looking thru both manuals, I also agree from the little I know about it, that the Hitachi manual is way better for the newbie VFD guy! I can say I was a little scared when I first looked into the link, and the Hitachi manual is 400+ pages! When I started looking into it, probably 200 pages are safety related items. I also looks like if you were dialed in on these, there quick start manual may be all you need!
One more thing I had a contractor buddy of mine install AC at my Dad’s place today, we had a local electrician he uses come and install the disconnect, and the breaker into the panel. I asked him if he had any experience messing with these VFD’s on jobs he is doing, he told me he has done quite a few of them, on the industrial stuff he does. I asked him specifically about the Hitachi VFD’s , and he told me that on some jobs he bids off blue print’s, maybe on 50% of them they Spec. them out as wanting the VFD's to be the Hitachi’s. Yes they look like they are maybe $30.00, or so more than a competitive model, but if you divide that over the 10 years they say they last, (in Industrial Use), and the easy receptive programming of using all the same, the extra cost is a null point.
The only question I have Ray is, if we buy the 3HP model, you can always go to the programming mode, and change the protection settings to safely run smaller motors, say 2HP, 1HP, or maybe even ¾ HP
Right? Its not like a fuse or breaker set at the 3hp rating? It looks like by changing the settings on the VFD it will monitor, the protection settings, at the level you program them at, right? I did not see these VFD's for sale, on Matt’s PM site yet, and I was curious, what he is wanting for these, he normally has very good pricing on his stuff!
Bob in Oregon


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 3, 2013)

Just installed a WJ200 yesterday - it is a 1h drive and accepts 110V single phase in. Sweet for a 1hp AC drive. Another nice thing about the WJ200 is the potentiometer can be added for ~$20 to the face of the drive.

I will say though that the Delta brand VFD manuals are actually really good. Even gives sample code for RS485 modbus in C. Even the Hitachi manusla donot do that.

I own Teco FM50, Ge/Fuji Mini 300, Hitachi X200, Bonfigalio IP65, Delat 1/2hp 3ph in, and now the WJ200 110V. I try and size my drives for the intended motor load. I do not oversize them. The Delta was part of a lathe purchase and was grosely undersized with 3ph in derration so that is what led me to the WJ200. I went WJ200 as it was 110V in otherwise I probably would have went with a Teco 7300CV to get the included remote mount panel and $50 cheaper price. All the drives I own are very similar in programming and setup. I am not memorizing 400+ programming codes so any changes I grab the manual. Once you learn to set up a VFD, setting up up other brands is VERY similar and you will not have issues with manuals. You really do not need perfect English - code, what it does, and the setting. Learn to read a wiring schematic and you got it. Just my opinion.


----------



## raross61 (Aug 3, 2013)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Just installed a WJ200 yesterday - it is a 1h drive and accepts 110V single phase in. Sweet for a 1hp AC drive. Another nice thing about the WJ200 is the potentiometer can be added for ~$20 to the face of the drive.
> 
> I will say though that the Delta brand VFD manuals are actually really good. Even gives sample code for RS485 modbus in C. Even the Hitachi manusla donot do that.
> 
> I own Teco FM50, Ge/Fuji Mini 300, Hitachi X200, Bonfigalio IP65, Delat 1/2hp 3ph in, and now the WJ200 110V. I try and size my drives for the intended motor load. I do not oversize them. The Delta was part of a lathe purchase and was grosely undersized with 3ph in derration so that is what led me to the WJ200. I went WJ200 as it was 110V in otherwise I probably would have went with a Teco 7300CV to get the included remote mount panel and $50 cheaper price. All the drives I own are very similar in programming and setup. I am not memorizing 400+ programming codes so any changes I grab the manual. Once you learn to set up a VFD, setting up up other brands is VERY similar and you will not have issues with manuals. You really do not need perfect English - code, what it does, and the setting. Learn to read a wiring schematic and you got it. Just my opinion.



      Thanks, Yes I work on large cranes, with some of them having as many as 32 onboard computers, linked via can bus wiring, so I am excellent at reading all schematics, pneumatic, hydraulic and electrical, I have NO problem on the hardware hook up, all the hardware stuff is pretty basic. But it looks like 90% of the work on these installs is the initial VFD programming, parameters, braking, ramp up, jog setting etc! That’s where I am wobbling here on my lathe install! By the looks of these VFD's, I may not even be using 5% of the programming capabilities of the VFD drive, I remember when my son was building clean rooms, and they manufactured the entire fan assemblies, motor, impeller,balancing, frame, etc., they had multiple fans to control all the air flow rates, based on area, filter type, load etc. all linked to one computer console, to many VFD's. So it looks like these can do way, way more than I require! MY 2 cent's here!

                                                       Bob in Oregon


----------



## Ray C (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Bob...

Yes, absolutely...  You can buy a 3 HP VFD and change the programming to work on any smaller motor.  -No problem.  I did that myself for a while when I was sharing 1 unit across a few motors.

As a matter of fact, I'll strongly consider getting 3 HP units going forward for all my motors which are mainly 1.5 and 2 HP.  BTW, 3 HP is the magic number when using single phase residential power.  Units larger than 3 HP require 3 phase input and they are generally used for "soft-start" applications to save wear/tear on motors.

Also, there are many, many brands of VFD out there and I doubt there is "one single, perfect unit".  I have a bunch of automation direct units because they were the best thing going at a price I could afford 4 years ago.  I'm told the TECOs look good and the instruction manual is a bit better.  I have a Huangyang --- It works and works well but, the instruction manual isn't worth the match to burn it to hell.

Matt at Precision Matthews has an incredible ability (and I'm not kidding) for finding the best overall "thing" -no matter what it is.  I've come to learn this about him over the years.  He's a really smart shopper so to speak.  He's been using Hitachi VFDs in all his conversions (some people pay him to convert their machine) for a long while.

I don't think Matt shows them on his web site.  He will sell them to you but, the only reason he's a dealer is because he uses so many of them in his conversions, it's cheaper for him that way.

Ray




raross61 said:


> Thanks, Yes I work on large cranes, with some of them having as many as 32 onboard computers, linked via can bus wiring, so I am excellent at reading all schematics, pneumatic, hydraulic and electrical, I have NO problem on the hardware hook up, all the hardware stuff is pretty basic. But it looks like 90% of the work on these installs is the initial VFD programming, parameters, braking, ramp up, jog setting etc! That’s where I am wobbling here on my lathe install! By the looks of these VFD's, I may not even be using 5% of the programming capabilities of the VFD drive, I remember when my son was building clean rooms, and they manufactured the entire fan assemblies, motor, impeller,balancing, frame, etc., they had multiple fans to control all the air flow rates, based on area, filter type, load etc. all linked to one computer console, to many VFD's. So it looks like these can do way, way more than I require! MY 2 cent's here!
> 
> Bob in Oregon


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 3, 2013)

No single phase in AC drives above 3hp is old information. You can buy single phase AC drives up to 30hp rated now. Check out Speedstar at drives warehouse. Better get out your checkbook above 3hp though. 

www.driveswarehouse.com


----------



## CanFire (Aug 21, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Units larger than 3 HP require 3 phase input



Oh man, did you scare me !!  

I just placed an order yesterday for a 4hp Huanyang VFD to run my 3hp motor and I thought I might have confused the details since I was considering just getting the 3hp version.  I double-checked the ad and it does say I can run it on 220v single phase.   hew:


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 22, 2013)

I do make sure and read the details in the manual because sometimes MFGs will say the drive works with single phase in but what they mean is you derrate the hp value when you do run them on single phase. Also make sure your motor is under the VFD's max amp rating.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's the HuangYang general instruction manual covering all models. It appears to have 5 HP 3PH output at 11Amp output. This is in-line with it's full rating capablility of 4.4kw. i.e. SQRT(3) x 220 x 11 = 4.2kw. You will need about a 30Amp 220 line to feed this thing. BTW, you do not need to be as concerned with startup over-current draw with VFDs... The whole purpose of them in the first place is to provide soft-start capabilities...


Ray

PS: I have a 2HP HuangYang on my lathe. It works fine but, after several attempts to read about and implement the jog function, I got a headache and put it off to the side since it's not a critical need. -One of these days maybe...

EDIT: Fixed the stated math formula and current requirement.

View attachment HuangYang VFD Manual.pdf





bloomingtonmike said:


> I do make sure and read the details in the manual because sometimes MFGs will say the drive works with single phase in but what they mean is you derrate the hp value when you do run them on single phase. Also make sure your motor is under the VFD's max amp rating.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 26, 2013)

Decided to 3ph out the RF30 mill. Found a Baldor 2.5hp 145t motor new for $80 (cheap) and then plunked down  the $339 for teh 3hp WJ200 VFD and WJ-VL pot. The 3hp 220V is $100 more than a 1hp 110V model. ]

Any of you guys setup modbus on your WJ200?


----------

